# homemade snow pusher



## jeremy1 (Dec 15, 2010)

video speaks for itself
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgGon5iCN4g"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgGon5iCN4g[/ame]


----------

